# Initiation



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

((OOC: This is a roleplay thread set on the planet of Armageddon. If you want to drift into the roleplay now, you can through this thread. Please note though that *you may only be a space marine scout.*
If you join in later though make sure your introduction into the storyline is appropriate and realistic otherwise you may find your roleplaying on this thread revoked.
This is telling off text_ and this is GM text_
Alright lets get this thing started:victory:
LH

_You have just finished the long and rigourous process of become a space marine and this is your last test until your final initiation as an Astartes.
You have arrived on the surface of Armageddon. You take cover in a deserted factorium to check your position only to find multiple scouts from other chapters are there as well.
You stop shortly (remember you're in one of the most hostile warzones in the galaxy) to briefly introduce yourselves._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Well, my name is Rico and I prefer to fight up pretty close... hope you'll spare some for me._ he said while he watched the men that are part of the new team.


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

((OOC i hope there is some room left if not sorry for posting in your roleplay))

Name. CARNARVON
Chapter. Flesh Tearers
Home world. Cretacia
Weapons & War gear. Scout armour, frag & Krak nads, Bolt pistol with drum mag, combat chain axe and combat gutting knife. ((OOC I used an axe insted of a sword because flesh tearers are trained with axe insted of sword))
Look. very tall with a big build, I have long brown, with a light tan and blue eyes. I have a scar running down my face over my right eye. My brest plate is a dark red and the rest of my armour is black.
I am quick to anger and fast to cool down i love to be in the midle of combat hacking my way though all scum in the name of the Emperor. While not in battle i like to be out side on my home planet Cretacia which is a death world hunting with my battle brothers.

((IC. Where the hell is the rest of my squad... They must have missed there drop zones... Dam those vile green skin, I bet they have some thing to do with whats gone wrong. CARNARVON thinks back to the briefing where he remembers a large factorium on the map. In the briefing he remembers being told that there could be other chapters on site at that DZ, CARNARVON looks up and see the factorium off to his right hand side. Ill make for that DZ, its only 2 clicks away from here. CARNARVON gets to the building and looks in though the main loading doors and sees other space marine scouts from other chapters. CARNARVON puts his chain axe on stand by and walks up to greet his fellow battle brothers.

(( sorry it was a long one))


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

*((OOC No problem Seth, you'll make a great addition to the roleplay*:mrgreen:


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

((IC Good day to you battle brother my name is Carnarvon of the Flesh Tears I am here looking for the rest of my squad. I was told in my briefing that there would be other Astartes in this DZ from other chapters. I see you are of the Salamanders chapter brother. Where is the rest of your squad???))


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Staring down from a beam on the upper level of the factorium, Corvin watched in silence as another marine made his way inside. The newcomer was a Flesh Tearer, making the group four strong as he moved over to the Salamander and another scout whose chapter he did not recognise. The thought of moving out of the shadows and revealing himself crossed his mind, but Corvin knew that his masters would not be so hasty and so neither would he. For now, he would simply wait and see what the others would do.

[Seth, we have a signup thread that you can put your character profile in rather than keeping it here if you want to.]


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

smurfion of the ultramarines walked into the manufactorium, seeing other scouts from different chapters, he paused wondering what was up. his drop pod had malfunctioned and he had been the only survivor. he checked his small amount of weapons, ammo, and rations. he had a sniper rifle, bolt pistol,and 20 shots for each. he had 3 days of rations.
"hello" he said...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_My squad is fighting on our home planet. At the moment I'm the only one sent on this mission to become a full Astartes._'' Rico picked up one of his combat knives and started polishing it with a polishing stone. ''_So, when will we leave?_''


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

You suddenly here a faint transmission from an nearby Imperial garrison. "Need!....*BLAT*..Backup..*Pzzth*...Help!"
You are able to pin point there location but you are not able to decipher what's attacking the guardsmen.
You move out.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Greeting. I am Adonai of the Terramarine chapter. However I see that now is not a time for long introductions, as Imperial forces have need of us." He began, quietly revving his chainsword and checking his bolt pistol. 

The collection of different chapters, from worlds scattered all over the Imperium, was unusual, but he declined to mention it. Or much about himself either.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

_c'mon lets go!!! Time to bust some Xenos ass!_'' Rico said, while running towards the location they were meant to go to.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Slinging his bolter across his back, Corvin waited to see what the others would do, the garbled message having rung in the vox bead in his ear. Moving across the beam, Corvin looked for a section that would allow him to drop down without making to much sound or drawing to much attention; his masters would probably do the same he thought, before jumping down and crouching as he had been trained to do.


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

Following Rico lead Carnarvon moves out with the others. As he does so he turns his chain axe off standbuy...With low poping noise ringing in the air he looks down to his bolt pistol to make sure he has a full mag in...

It will soon be time for the Astartes to swim in the blood of there enemys in the name of the Emperor!


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius noticed a rather motely assortment of scouts gathering in a manufactorium, then they began to move out. He was still feeling disoriented... last thing he could remember was being on a transport headed from the 3rd moon, when something had struck the vessel. No matter, he was here now and should he ever find a way back to Scorpinox, there was only one response in this situation his commander would accept. He ran to catch up with the others.


((ooc sorry about the long intro guys, but the rest of my chapters fluff would prevent any members from escaping our system, as Tzentch has cut off the entire system they defend from the rest of the galaxy using a warp bubble, and I'm tryin to keep all my fluff cohesive srry again))


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_As you rende vou towards the point of the transmission you notice the ground is littered with corpses, ork corpses and guardsmn corpses.
There doesn't seem to be anyone left and you can sense a taint in the air around you, like the smell of ozone mixed with death.
_
_You begin your search with marines in teams on 2._
_Hold your weapons close_ 

(OOC sorry I'm going so fast but I'm just trying to get to the action as quickly as possible, without wasting time k:


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

smurfion followed the others. upon seeing the corpses, he looked ahead with his microbinoculars..


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Carnarvon, how about you and I form group one? I think we'd be a nice team._'' Rico asked.

''_Of course only if nobody of the other scouts have a problem with it_''


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Corvin walked forward and ignored the other scouts; there were six of them now and if they were going to be working in pairs then someone would follow after him eventually. In a fight he would prefer the Salamander Rico be with him, but this was not a fight.

[Not trying to make my character a loner or anything, its just how some feel the Raven Guard operate, silent and uncaring.]


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

Im game Rico. With that Rico and Carnarvon set off.

Hey Rico that smell in the air... Its the same smell you get after the fallen one of my chapter have been in battle. You might know them as Death Company.

What do you think Rico... Did the Guard and orks kill each other or was it some thing else?


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius looked about, weighed his options, then fell in next to Corvin

"This is the work of Chaos, no doubt. 

Do you have any expeirience against the Great Foe, Corvin?"


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

"i do", said smurfion. "the taint of chaos warped a planet until it was totally corrupt.
ex-guardsmen jumped from valkeies that looked like swooping beasts, leman russ's that looked like demons. i have spotted several people moving away from here". "we should follow them".


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Taking the bolter off his back, Corvin looked over at the scout who was walking with him; how had he known Corvin's name? (Keep in mind that unlike the others, Corvin hasn't said a word as to who he is or where he's from.)

He wanted to claim that whether it be foul xenos, trecherous astartes, or heretics it didn't matter; all were things that could and would be defeated. But he was Raven Guard, and saying such a thing was merely a show of overzealousness. So instead he merely answered with caution instead. _Never make assumptions about your enemy, brother; be prepared for anything._

He heard the Ultramarine start to tell about how he had seen daemons and all manner of warp-filth; but Corvin just ignored it all as boasting.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

(oops sorry reever, forgot you hadnt actually talked yet, should I edit to fix?)

Cassius scratched the mark on his cheek, sensing combat

"I suggest we approach this cautiously, perhaps in a pincer type motion... if it is in fact Chaos we will need an advantage from the start of the battle... and all the way through"


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Suddenly an unarmed guardsmen runs out screaming!
His flesh and armour appears to be melting, what do you do._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Holy sh*t!_'' Rico saw the guard and was shocked with what he saw: the man was just melting away!!! ''_What did that to you? Was it a Chaos Marine? Please speak! This is very important!_''


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_The guardsmen shrieked for help before letting out a final squeal and fell on the floor and died.
There might be something he's carrying that'll offer clues._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico took one of his combat knives and started to cut the molten pieces of armour off the guard. ''_This could either be work of Chaos or from Tyranids_ (OOC: you know; parasites from 'nids, chemical weapons etc)_... We don't need to exclude Dark Eldar though. They like to torture people and this can be considered torture, if you ask me._''


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"I would say tyranic bio-acids may be the cause of melting. No signs of melta or plasma burns and few other weapons melt like this." said Adonai, standing over the fallen guardsman.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Running over, Corvin got near the others in time to see the guardsman, or what was left of him, hit the ground and die. Like Rico, he knelt down beside the man and started to see if he had anything of use on him that was not melting away.

Shaking his head, Corvin could only think of one thing to say to his brother scouts. _This one probably fought all or most of his life here, orks would be all he knew at best. He wouldn't have been able to tell us exactly what did this, just leave us guessing unless it was a greenskin. _


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

having been in the Scorpinox system all his life, Cassius has no idea who the Tyranids are, so he naturally would assume these were the fires of Tzentch that burned this guardsman

so while the others are debating what caused this, he takes up position in a nearby wreck and watches for whatever caused this


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

Carnarvon walks over to the dead guards man and says....

hhhhmmmm... Do any of you know of the 1st war for Armagedon......

Chaos the Great Foe made war on this planet, there were complete battle fields drowned in blood of both sides. We paid a high price to win that war.... Some say in my chapter that it was a price to high and that parts of this planet are cursed by Chaos.

I only know of this... As apart of becoming a Flesh Tearer is to read on the Great Foe and the Damed of my Chapter the Death Company. Thus hoping to slow the rate at which my beloved Chapter is dieing.

THIS IS THE WORK OF CHAOS!!! WE HAVE TO FIND WHO DID THIS TO THIS POOR GUARDS MAN AND BRING THE EMPEROR NAILED FIST DOWN ON THEM!!!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Corvin shook his head as he continued to search for something useful; what was he talking about, the first war had been the same as this, against the orks.

(Keep in mind that other than the space wolves and inquisition, no one else knows about the true first war of Armageddon. Like the black rage of the sons of Sanginius, its a secret very few outside of the chapter/organisation are allowed to know about and live.)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"I agree. We have dallied too long, whatever killed the guardsman has been given time to regroup and lick its wounds. We must immediately attack, though I wouldn't suggest jumping to conclusions over the source of melting, but remain open to all suggestions. I cannot bear whatever Emperor hated warp spawned monstrosity that slaughtered this loyal guardsman to draw breath, or whatever it does, for another moment." said Adonai, blood-lust and sense of justice building up.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius itched the mark on his cheek, then got up from his firing position in the wreck, holding the pistol grip and resting his bolter over his right shoulder, he walks back to the others

"Agreed" he added


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok... lets look at what we have got to work with.

Right... this poor soul came in to this building from over there. "Carnarvon looked over to the point of where the Guardsman had entered the buliding." 

I would say that are best chance of finding what ever did this, would be to follow the Guardsman tracks back to where he started to run.... or made he's last stand. 
I think this would be a better point to start from than hear brothers as we will be able to see if there are more men killed in this way or any other. 

Right bolters up and look sharp...

Now lets move out in the Emperors name. Line abrest formation we can then cover the ground for more clues as we go.

(( sorry my bad budy))


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico did like Carnarvon told him. ''_Pray it's just a prank from a stupid, drunk Chaos Marine, brothers. _''

OOC: @SETH: could you pls make clear what you say by adding '' '' or in some other way. That makes your posts easier to read :biggrin:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius moved to the far right of the line, bloter at the ready position at waist level; and flicked his wrists, extending the combat knives from their housings, just in case. He kept pace with the others, scanning mostly off to the extreme right of the line for anything out of the ordinary, trusting the others to notice anything to his left.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Standing up from the dead man's side, Corvin put away anything he found of use from the man. Looking at the others he shook his head, if they were going to enter from where the man had come from then they should be fast and silent and dispersed; not slow and static and easy to pick off.

Rather than joining the line with the others, Corvin followed from the back. He'd be able to act but not rashly if something happened.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius thought he heard something behind him, he glanced back, to catch a glimpse of the Raven Guard darting behind him, into another shadow. It made him nervous really... he knew that there was no question to the loyalty of a Raven, and that this matines presence in a fight would be much welcome... however, he seemed to have a sense of supperiority about him, a departed arrogance... and the sneaking

"Do you have something to say about our tactics, Brother Raven?" Cassius shouted over his shoulder, before returning his attention to watching for enemies

(ooc, not slamming your character reever, just trying to play out how the traits in different chapters would clash, and how a-symetric stealth based chapters may seem to other chapters (my chapter in specific, as they do very litle to no stealth operations, given their situation (and thus the situation they train their new members for)))


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Corvin thought about what had been said to him, knowing that he wanted to explain that walking forward in a static line was far from a good idea, whether your aim was stealth or not. But he held back, because it felt like he would be showing off in some way. 

He knew little of these other marines, and he didn't doubt that they could handle themselves, but their movements rang off as less experienced; and coming from one with little over a decade of experience that was probably not saying much.

Finally Corvin spoke; _We are all too varied for tactics to be questioned brother,_ remembering words that his mentors, full fledged marines of the chapter, had told him and dozens of other recruits, _but if stealth is not the available option then flexibility must be. Moving as a dispersed group over a packed one can allow for more help to be received should the situation call for it._

(No problem Dessel, we shouldn't all fit in with each other anyway; the Flesh Tearer and Salamander are a good example of this, one has no problem sacrificing innocent people to win a battle while the other would sell their life to save the same people. Though I do have a feeling that when we were making characters, I may have created the oldest in the group..)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico had to agree. The raven was right. ''_So you're saying we should spread out more? Sounds fine with me. This is also better when in battle. I wouldn't like to get a chainsword of a brother marine in my chest_''


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius saw that both marines were backed by sound logic, although sneaking made his skin crawl... they were right

"If we are going to spread out more, we should agree on a secure vox channel for communications" He interjected


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

_There is another option though. Are you guys who don't like to sneak fast runners? If that's so, we'll just use you as a bait. We'll wait in an ambush, you guys look for the thread and once they see you you start running towards us. Then we'll shoot them all down in a surprise attack from the rear._''


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"This seems to be a viable plan" Cassius replied "risky, but it could very well work, I have no qualms being used as bait... depending on the ratio of us in hiding to how many are baiting, to few in either group could prove fatal"


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

following the others, he fanned out with a random person as his partner


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Holding back a sigh of frustration, Corvin chose action over doing nothing as they currently were. Whoever or whatever had done this could already be gone; standing around in the open would not change that and it could be more of a problem than anything else.

Rather than waiting for an agreement of some kind to be come upon, Corvin started running to where the guardsman had come from; presenting himself as a target if anything was still here and waiting to attack. If anything it would get the others to move. *Sometimes you have to lead by example to pass through an obstacle*, another of the lessons his mentors had presented him and other scouts with years ago flashing in his mind.

If something, anything came after him than Corvin had faith in the others coming to his aid if that was necessary.

(I hope a lot of the things I've been having Corvin do aren't off-putting or anything to anyone. Thats not my intention in or out of character; it just feels more right to be doing the things he's been doing, things that his training would have taught him to do. Standing around talking about how they should proceed forward in detail isn't one of those things he learned; flexibility and collected thinking are.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_What's wrong with him? Did he offer to become the bait or should we follow him?_''
Rico waited a few seconds...
''_Ill go after him. We'll be the bait. You guys form up somewhere around here._''

Without waiting for an answer he started running after Corvin.
''_Wait for me, I'm right behind you!_'' he Voxed to Corvin.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius quickly wieghed his options... whatever had done this had some power ot it, and at least half of the squad would be needed to survive any baiting action...
So he broke into a sprint to cath up with the other two, he slung his bolter over his back and extended his blades from their housings, already, his mark burnt, adrenaline pulsed through his veins as he matched pace with the Rico.


----------



## SETH CHAPTER MAST (Feb 5, 2008)

....Carnarvon see what the others are doing and where they are running off too. He turns and walks away off to the right flank. "thinking to him self... so they want to run away from what ever killed that guardsmen.... ha Flesh Tearers dont run away. Ill wait untill its charging after them and goes past my postion in to the gun line, then I will take the charge to what ever scum it is." 

Carnarvon gets to a building on the far right flank, he can see the other scouts hidup and waiting. 

Carnarvon talks to the other scouts over the vox channle... 
I dont care much for this hiding its not right we should meet what ever it is head on in combat that is the true way to kill scum for the Emperor.

thinking to him self... "I will soon get my chance.... for the Emperor"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> Cassius quickly wieghed his options... whatever had done this had some power ot it, and at least half of the squad would be needed to survive any baiting action...
> So he broke into a sprint to cath up with the other two, he slung his bolter over his back and extended his blades from their housings, already, his mark burnt, adrenaline pulsed through his veins as he matched pace with the Rico.


OOC: The Rico :biggrin: i like that tune :biggrin:
@khorneflake: could you pls make ure posts a little fluffier? its kinda hard to get to know your char better


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: dont really think it'll be much of an issue, seeing as we are now pretty much stalled until Luthorharkon tells us exactly what/how many we are setting a trap for...

I MADE A FUNNY!!!!!!

OK, back to the RP....


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Adonai was disinterested in the talk over tactics, but when the marine who appeared to want to be in charge ran off Adonai began to follow him at full pace, due to his lack of firepower.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

g3tting his ghillie suit out, smurfion put it on and asked where he shud set up...


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius heard another Marine set off behind him... 4 charging, 2 hiding.
He cursed, they would do the Imperium no good dead, and this plan would only work with their numbers evened out.

this was going to be hard. He could tell he was reaching that point, by the fire on his cheek and the rage building inside him, soon, he would have a full blown combat rage... however there were no enemies yet. It is ironic really, Cassius thought as he went through the calming techniques the chaplains taught all members of 2 command, how the rage would be seen as zeal in combat, with no enemies in sight, he would be thought of as a traitor, or tainted, and shot on sight. As the marine behind him reached rico, Cassius skidded to a halt, and ducked into a wrecked Leman Russ tank nearby. Cassius retracted the blades, and pulled out his boltgun, he noticed a hole in the main turret (ooc not the gun barrel) and set up on one side of it, he had an excellent veiw of the feild.

taking one last breath, that dangerous point not reached, he opened up the vox.

"EQUAL PARTS!!!" he shouted "Standard operating procedures call for equal parts when a force of 3 squads or less splits for a bait and switch ambush!!"

the fool would cost marines lives, breaking procedures like that.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hearing someone shout over the vox, Corvin hit the ground towards the nearest possible cover before looking around. He saw several other scouts following him, which meant that instead of waiting so that only one of them had to be bait, they had presented a great deal more possible targets for whatever, if anything at all, had done the damage here with less acting as cover.

(khorneflake, come on; these single line additions of yours are getting kind of annoying. You made your character an ultramarine, he'd definitely be trying to play a bigger role in the group than he already is. Should we even bother going on at this point though? I mean, we can't do anything other than add more and more stuff that our GM might not actually want; perhaps we should simply wait for luthor to return before going on.)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius saw the Raven dive to the ground, and cringed...
perhaps he hadnt went through the calming rutine quite enough times... he had intended for that to be more calm, a statement, not a tirade or shout... oops.

collecting himself, Cassius began to watch for the target...


----------

